# Moving to new home



## BilboHedge (1 mo ago)

Hello everyone and happy holidays! i just recently got an hedgehog ( begging of December.) but timing is kind of bad as i am going to be moving to another place ( feb 1st) so was wondering what is the best way to transport my Bilbo Baggins during these cold times the new place is proximately 30-45min drive. Do not have a carrier at the moment but will be planning to. if you guys got any other ways to transport your hedges without buying a carrier please let me know


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

I wrote this years ago, see if it helps with some of your planning: Traveling during winter


----------



## BilboHedge (1 mo ago)

I've read it but still leave an unanswered question as what can a hedgehog be transported in when there isn't a carrier involved


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

The hard carriers are the safest option if you can get one. They are easily recognizable by emergency personnel should an accident happen (we always hope they do not right). And some are designed with places to slide a belt buckle through to easily secure them so that they don't fly forward if you should have to stop suddenly. 

Now with that in mind, you can do other things. A plastic tub modified to be a small cage can be used. But you have to ensure that the lid cannot be opened. I once helped an owner hunt down loose hedgehogs in her car (we were attending a hedgehog gathering) because the lid popped off during travel. She first noticed when a hedgehog ran across her foot. Not a safe thing to have happen.

Some have even used small animal cages. You can use a lot of different things, but try to find something that cannot be opened without some effort, and can be secured in the car.


----------



## BilboHedge (1 mo ago)

thank you, would you recommend just placing my hedge in a bonding scarf or maybe a small critter box with bedding/heating ofc


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

You mean like you would hold it in your lap? I wouldn't go with that option at all.  Too much risk if you stop suddenly. 

A small critter box could work, depending on its size. Do you have a link to one, or an image of one you have in mind?


----------



## BilboHedge (1 mo ago)

Kind of like this. i do have an extra one of these ( used for my hamster) and of course I would 
be using heat packets wrapped in protections along with some warm bedding. again its only for when i could transport him until the traveling would be done


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

If its big enough for him to fit in there comfortably and to be able to move around, then it should be ok for a quick trip. I've seen others using those for quick trips without problem. Looking back at your message, your trip isn't that long, so one of those should work ok. You might even get away with using his normal cage, depending on the cage (if it can retain heat) and amount of space available in the car of course . 

Oh and one last thing, I don't recall if it was in that other thread, keep a thermometer in the carrier or attached to it. At least then you will know how things are going.


----------



## BilboHedge (1 mo ago)

thank you. i know its just two months away just wanted least a second opinion haha .


----------

